# Should I make a Fursona?



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm bored, should I do it? vote.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

You want to be a Babblefish.


----------



## the plagued (Mar 2, 2010)

no.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Be a puppet person like me, don't give in to teh knotty fawks shit.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Do it. your already Awesome Fox.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

what about his already awesome fox?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

Be an otter! Smash clams! Frolic! Get run over by boats!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

I would draw you one, but right now I'm swimming in homework, thank god spring break is soon.

Also if you do make one choose something either uncommon or make a hybrid.


----------



## the plagued (Mar 2, 2010)

make your fursona a rock.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

Do it, but make it something weird. I'm not just talking "hybrid between 12 species in entirely different classes/phyla" weird, I'm talking something that has never been made into a fursona before weird. 

You know you want to. -.-


----------



## Tommy (Mar 2, 2010)

...if you want to. But I remember you saying you didn't.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

A spork. I will draw you a spork fursona.


----------



## the plagued (Mar 2, 2010)

no, seriously, make your fursona a pet rock.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

If you make a hybrid only use two different species.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

I already know what I'm going to make if I do (PROTIP: it's obvious), but _should_ I do it. 

Yeah I'm just bored...


----------



## the plagued (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If you make a hybrid only use two different species.


 a rock-lobster?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 2, 2010)

the plagued said:


> a rock-lobster?



Hybridize two types of rock. Sedimentary and Igneous, oh yeah.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I already know what I'm going to make if I do (PROTIP: it's obvious), but _should_ I do it.
> 
> Yeah I'm just bored...


----------



## the plagued (Mar 2, 2010)

+1 if you find my obvious song reference. also, i'm the only person who voted 'no'


----------



## Browder (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't want you angsting about how annoyed you are with yourself for making one, so no.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Mar 2, 2010)

i thought you had one already -.-a


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> i thought you had one already -.-a


Ask him about the U.K. picture.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

the plagued said:


> +1 if you find my obvious song reference. also, i'm the only person who voted 'no'


WE WERE AT THE BEACH

EVERYBODY HAD

MATCHING TOWELS!

How can you _not _know that song?


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Ask him about the U.K. picture.



*asks him about the u.k. picture* ._.'


----------



## the plagued (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> WE WERE AT THE BEACH
> 
> EVERYBODY HAD
> 
> ...


 i'm the only person i know who knows who the B-52's are, so maybe everyone else is just ignorant.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

OTaintedLoveO said:


> *asks him about the u.k. picture* ._.'


He doesn't even have a fursona and there's already rule 34 of him.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He doesn't even have a fursona and there's already rule 34 of him.


Hey.


Shutup.


Though he could have just been bullshitting with me...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't know "rock lobster" has been living in a cave.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey.
> 
> 
> Shutup.
> ...


I thought you were bullshiting with _him_.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I thought you were bullshiting with _him_.


I was, but it may have been reverse-trolling. Him making up a story about him drawing smut of the fake fursona I made for trolling him, and then he showed me generic porn he made.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was, but it may have been reverse-trolling. Him making up a story about him drawing smut of the fake fursona I made for trolling him, and then he showed me generic porn he made.


Dude it's U.K. he's balls deep in the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude it's U.K. he's balls deep in his hand while looking at gay furry porn.


fixed

And my god you're right D=


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

the plagued said:


> i'm the only person i know who knows who the B-52's are, so maybe everyone else is just ignorant.


ROCK LOBSTER! 



Heckler & Koch said:


> fixed
> 
> And my god you're right D=


 0_0


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

O.=.o Fursona?


----------



## the plagued (Mar 2, 2010)

make your fursona a land-chimp. they're like the chimps you see in the ocean, but they live on land.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 2, 2010)

Rock. Lobster.

And yes, make a fursona.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 2, 2010)

Whats the most obscure fur of all?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> O.=.o Fursona?


dragonshark?  wow you're fursona must be win.


Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats the most obscure fur of all?


hooman :V


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Mar 2, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats the most obscure fur of all?


I used to be a geoduck.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm bored, should I do it? vote.


If you make a fursona, I'll be sure to draw a commission of him with hot geoducks all over his body <3



the plagued said:


> make your fursona a land-chimp. they're like the chimps you see in the ocean, but they live on land.


What about a water-shark? 
They're like the sharks you see on land, but they live in the ocean.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

I vote NOU.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> What about a water-shark?
> They're like the sharks you see on land, but they live in the ocean.


Hey, I don't want any more sharks around here, I dun want sharks to be the next wolf of the fandom.


----------



## TDK (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, all the cool kids are doin' it, why not you?


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 2, 2010)

i prefer drawing


----------



## Attaman (Mar 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> hooman :V


  Huh, yeah.  Lots of hoomans TFed into Furs, but very few Furs TFed into Humans.


----------



## Bando (Mar 2, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Huh, yeah.  Lots of hoomans TFed into Furs, but very few Furs TFed into Humans.



I did that right there.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (Mar 2, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I used to be a geoduck.
> 
> 
> If you make a fursona, I'll be sure to draw a commission of him with hot geoducks all over his body <3
> ...


you just gave me an idea for him. a GOOYDUCK!!!!!!


----------

